# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Some castle floor plans

## RobA

A small list:

Beaumaris CastleCaerlaverock CaslteCastles of ScotlandKenilworth Castle Floor PlanPlans de Châteaux - Plans of Castles

-Rob A>

----------


## Patrakis

OOh, those are interesting links. Thanks RobA.

----------

